# Entrosolet / Bleeding Skies Tabs



## iddqd (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey folks,

i'm getting more and more addicted to Entrosolet/Bleeding Skies. Shouldn't be that hard to learn this songs via Darrens playthroughs, but given that I don't got a guitar in such a tuning and furthermore beeing kinda incompentent at tabbing stuff out, i want to ask if someone of you already tabbed something out and is willing to share it with the ss.org community.

The only tabs i found so far are:
Lain4 (thanks to AndresGerardoB)
You are (not) alone (thanks to andrew from Entrosolet, does not work in tuxguitar)

Any tabs, no matter how accurate, would be great!


For the ones who dont know Entrosolet/Bleeding Skies:
Check out darrens channel:
YouTube - Slash01's Channel


----------

